# Tajima error code 3A6



## theuniformco (Aug 25, 2018)

We have got a 3A6 error code on our Tajima TFMX C15066 head. Cleared birds nest etc and reset but still not working. Can anyone help please?


----------



## DeanoB (Nov 25, 2016)

See here: [media]https://www.sewmanyparts.com/pages/DownloadManuals/docs/177.pdf[/media]

Page 198 for that error message.

Or look here: https://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t224245.html


----------

